# Symptoms vanish during period?



## 17581 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had IBS type symptoms for over a year now. My doctor has run numerous tests (lower GI x-ray series, ultrasound, CT scan) looking for cysts, growths, diverticulitis and everything has come up normal so far. My doctor thinks I may have endometriosis in the lower intestine however Iâ€™m not sure as rather than get worse during my period my symptoms totally vanish. Because of this Iâ€™m thinking whatever is causing my IBS type discomfort may be hormonal. Has anyone ever had anything like this?


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Sorry - I had the opposite problem! When I started getting IBS symptoms I thought they were hormonal because they mimiced the symptoms I had during my period. I suppose if you're normally a C-type, the cramps and such even that out so you don't have any symptoms at all.What does your gyno say?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Wow, that's interesting. Most women report that their symptoms are worse just before and/or during their period. Run it by your doc, see what he/she has to say. I'm curious to find out. Keep us posted.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Well, SummerLiz, join the club. My symptoms get better when I am having my period. They are usually worst when I am ovulating. I can almost feel the release of hormones when I have my period and then feel the corresponding drop in the "sensations" in my gut. Things just calm down and I have much less anxiety. I am one of the few women who actually likes getting my period!


----------

